# GFCI Circuit



## 3dognight (Jul 2, 2006)

I am installing lights and outlets on my deck. I have a new sub panel with GFCI breakers. I ran a 12/3 line from the sub panel using 2 breakers. 1 line is for my hot tub and is working just fine. 
I just ran a single outlet and 2 light flood light off of the second hot line. The circuit goes thru the outlet and then to a switch for the flood lights. Everything is fine until I try to turn the lights on. Then the breaker trips. If I disconnect the light fixture ( a standard wet location 2 light setup) there is no problem. The outlet works and the light switch can be turned on (which should indicate that the wiring is ok). I have tried another fixture with the same results).  All of the grounds are connected. The light fixture does not have a seperate ground wire. Does this sound familiar?


----------



## petey_racer (Jul 2, 2006)

Are you using two single pole GFI breakers? If so this is your problem.
You cannot use two SP's with a multi-wire (shared neutral) circuit.
You MUST use a two-pole GFCB.

The neutral of the 12/3 MUST go to the neutral connection on the breaker. The neutral wire from the breaker goes to the neutral bar.


----------



## 3dognight (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes i am using 2 single pole breakers. I will get a a 2 pole breaker and let you know.

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## electrical contractor (May 4, 2009)

I second Petey.  Can't share the nuetral between 2 GFIs


----------



## triple D (May 4, 2009)

I know this post is over two years old, but it makes me ask your opinion on this. I have run a 12-3 to a box and split to two seperate gfi plugs. And just tailed all my neutrals together before hooking to line side of plug. I thought they only had a problem if you touch the neutrals on load side. Is this correct? or should I look forward to some phone calls?


----------



## speedy petey (May 5, 2009)

D, the OP was using GFI breakers. 
GFI devices/receptacles work fine wired like you describe.


----------



## speedy petey (Jun 14, 2009)

...........


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 14, 2009)

2006....wonder if it is fixed yet??


----------

